# more "teacups"



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.teacupandtoypet.com/


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

There are quite a few Maltese puppies that they have available....


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

They do have a lot..


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not going to look but are they in Texas?

Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it's in Texas (sorry to say). 

The pics are of the same few pups ..different poses. They don't make that quite clear, do they?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I am not going to look but are they in Texas?
> 
> Melanie[/B]



Okay, how did you know they would be in Texas?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary Ann, because on their site at the top of their window it says Texas lol.

You can only see it for a second or two but it says Texas Teacups.com


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Mary Ann, because on their site at the top of their window it says Texas lol.
> 
> You can only see it for a second or two but it says Texas Teacups.com[/B]



Oh, okay, but when you said you weren't going to look, I thought maybe this was something that is prevalent in Texas and that you were just guessing. I am learning so much on this forum I cannot tell you how many people see Coco and ask if she is a teacup. Even a neighbor who owns a Maltese asked me that.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281539
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Melanie is the one who said she wasn't going to look. I looked and that's how I knew. LOL


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, okay, then, I wonder why she thought they were in TX. I am still suffering from jet lag, and it's early







Just overlook me.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> http://www.teacupandtoypet.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is where I got my Star Oct 30,2005. ..She died Aug 14,2006







.
Twice I emailed and finally called twice. 

Talked to Becky (owner) and said she would give me a discount on another pup if it came fom her. Note: My Star was not directly from her pups. I guess that meant she was a broker. And now it looks like she is breeding and selling even more kinds of dogs.
I foolishly paid $2900 and after looking at the additional 400.00 for health guarantee and no spay for size guarantee realized I did not do my homework as well as I thought.
Her information page was very convincing. I am not going to bother to read her new one..
She didn't bother to ask me about the reason my 2900 plus 4000 vet bill dog turned out..dead!! And me heartbroken. But I found my way here and on my way to finding a new baby.









Yes she is in Texas, a strip center in Garland (outside of Dallas.)


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i refused to believe this site is real until i read this
this is such a sad story!
what did she have?

this woman is worst than a pet store!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*I would check with a lawyer to sue her since she says she offers the guarantees on the puppies she sells and not the puppies she breeds! You poor thing. It is so painful losing a furchild. I am still not over my losses and so many years have passed.</span>*

<span style="color:#ff0000">[/color]





*The breeder says on her puppy page: *



*WE ARE THE ONLY KNOWN BREEDER IN THE WORLD!*

That offers a *LIFETIME HEALTH* and *SIZE GUARANTEE* on the puppies we sell. As well as Free Pet Shipping and a large full size Puppy Starter package. 





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Star died of GME and also had Toxoplamosis(don't know if I spelled that right).
She came down with staggering symptoms 7 months (she was 9 months) after I got her.(another bad sign..recieved her when she was 8 weeks not 12!
We went thru many tests and I even went to Houston to a Nuerologist for her. 
I don't think I would see a dime from her bc she really only guarantees the heath of any sort for 30 days if you don't purchase the $400.00 lifetime extension. 
Also that disease can not be totally diagnosed unless an autopsy is performed. This would have been more than I could stand, I was already one step off the edge after watching her lose her site in one eye and her back legs becoming so weak she could only crawl.
I didn't let her suffer much longer.







She was 7 days short of her 1st B.D.

She had alot of fleas on her head when I got her and a cold. My friend said take her back but I figured it was Gods will for her to be sent to me, so be it.
Sorry to make anyone upset here as many of you have gone thru similar situations, I hope newcomers read this and realize what they maybe up against.

Also she claims to have sold Jessica Simpson a puppy but I have seen 2 other sites claim this also.








Ya her ad sounds great untill you call her down on it, then there is always a loop hole for people like that.
I guess I considered it a hard lesson learned, I just don't know now if my husband will let me get another dog, fearing the same thing may happen?
But now she is in rainbow heaven and it has to be good there.
Many people here have been so supportive and I'm so thankful I have found this site








kay


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a tragic story. It must be so hard to talk about it, but it is so important you tell your story. Hopefully you can spare someone else the heartache you have been through.

I hope someday you can let another puppy into your heart.


----------

